# XD subcompact question



## novak1911freak (Jun 2, 2007)

does anyone know if the XD subcompact came in .357 sig, if so, why is it not made anymore? Thanks.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I believe the subcompact was only ever and is only made in 9mm and 40S&W....I might be wrong but that's all I've ever seen.

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm with Beefy, I've only ever seen it in 9mm and .40.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Lone Wolf will likely have a barrel conversion for you. If not now, soon. Send them an email. They can make it. It only comes in 9mm and .40S&W.

jw


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

http://www.norecoil.com/abarrel.htm

The XD-40 subcompact can be converted to .357 sig. However, the 9mm cannot.


----------

